# Setup Question 600ex-rt



## oliman200 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, 

I Just got my new Canon 600ex-rt. I have a Canon 7d, a flash 430ex II, and a pair of yongnuo yn-662c wireless flash trigger transceiver.

Basically what I want to do is put one of my transeiver on my camera, to fire my 630ex and I want my 430ex II to fire as a slave. 

I'm able to do it, when my flash is on my camera, but I can't do it when my 630ex-rt is mount to my yn-622c.

Is there a non-compatibility with those two? What should I do ?

Sorry for my bad english, I speak french.

Olivier


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you require radio triggering? The 600 can trigger the 430 optically.


----------



## oliman200 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes I try to put my 600ex-rt as a master with optical trigger, but my yn-622c keep changing my setting when I'm about to take a picture.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 7, 2013)

I found optical triggering disastrous outdoor from a third party flash.
Not sure how better is the Canon but if you are in some serious business, don't gamble with this


----------



## oliman200 (Sep 7, 2013)

What should do if i want to use both of my flashes outside with my 7d ?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 7, 2013)

oliman200 said:


> What should do if i want to use both of my flashes outside with my 7d ?



With the 600 on the 7D you can fire/trigger the 430. If you can afford another 600, also buy the new ST-E3-RT transmitter. Sell the 430. I have three 600s and the ST-E3-RT, and it's rock solid relaiblily inside and out.

I have no experience with your third party flash units.


----------



## oliman200 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok, thank you, I don't much money for now. I'm not doing it professionnaly. I only have some contracts and I was wondering if I could do something with the hardware I have.

But in the future I'll think about getting another 600 and a st-e3-rt

Thank you


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 8, 2013)

oliman200 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Just got my new Canon 600ex-rt. I have a Canon 7d, a flash 430ex II, and a pair of yongnuo yn-662c wireless flash trigger transceiver.
> 
> ...



Let me see if I understood correctly, are you putting the 430 on the second YN622c and still it is not working?


----------



## oliman200 (Sep 9, 2013)

No I only got two 622c so one on my 600ex and one on my canon 7d


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, I do not have those flashes of yours so I myself cannot give any solution to your problem. But see if this document has anything useful for you

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA/edit?pli=1


----------

